# Opting out of "pre-approved" credit card offers



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2017)

*If you are like us, you may get a lot of those pre approved credit card offers in the mail.  My husband, especially because he has such great credit.  I read about this site that lets you opt out of the mailings.  I signed us both us.  Hope it works.    The site asks for your SS number, but says you can choose not to give it.

*https://www.optoutprescreen.com/?rf=t


----------



## Don M. (Dec 13, 2017)

We get these offers frequently...along with a bunch of other Junk Mail.  I just toss them.  There is a Positive "side effect" to all this junk mail...in that it helps keep the US Postal Service funded and functioning.  I'm a little sceptical of any site which offers to reduce junk mail or spam phone calls, etc.....especially if they ask for more than basic name and address or phone number.  Any personal information, beyond that, just offers the spammers another avenue.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 13, 2017)

I tried using it but you have to give your SS# and I don't do that.  I will continue to shred my offers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2017)

I get those offers in the mail too, just rip them up and toss them in the trash.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 13, 2017)

Hmm - all I get is "You've been pre-declined" offers.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2017)

terry123 said:


> I tried using it but you have to give your SS# and I don't do that.  I will continue to shred my offers.



I understand your hesitation, but you are given the option to only give your name address and telephone, no SS number.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2017)

Straight to the shredder.

btw one doesn't have to have great credit to be sent those offers. I read that as soon as a person's bankruptcy is completed (discharged) they are bombarded with offers for credit cards. Guess the reasoning is they are starting over and haven't had time to accumulate new debt so the cc companies take a gamble.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Straight to the shredder.
> 
> btw one doesn't have to have great credit to be sent those offers. I read that as soon as a person's bankruptcy is completed (discharged) they are bombarded with offers for credit cards. Guess the reasoning is they are starting over and haven't had time to accumulate new debt so the cc companies take a gamble.



Well, after you have been through bankruptcy and been discharged, you can't declare it again for a certain length of time, which varies depending on what type of bankruptcy you filed.  SO, somebody who's just been discharged is probably considered pretty safe by creditors, at least for a while.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 13, 2017)

Well Marie..I used to shred them but after reading someone's comment here that her husband takes advantage of the offers for the rewards benefit, I decided to do it too. I got an additional $370 in cash back rewards this year just for accepting two of the offers. Hell, that's more than two months of groceries. I don't expect to accept any more offers, however, at least not for quite awhile, so thank you for the link.


----------

